# leaves depigmentation



## Alan wake (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi guys, I would like to ask someone who knows more than I do, I have this amnesia haze indoor, didn't yet flower, I think it is about to, but I notice in the last week this kind of strange depigmentation of the leaves. First it began only with the small but many dots on the leaves, and the leaves got a strange yellow like color, not all yellow only a lot of small green-yellow dots, now I saw that some of them are getting like necrotic or something strange is happening. I will put some pic , maybe someone knows what is the plant missing. 
Ps: the plant is not an auto

Thx again for all the opinions!


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2019)

BUGS!!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Get a magnifying glass and flip the leaves.  You will find colonies of spider mites no doubt living there.  You may notice some web like strands.  They like heat and don't like a lot of air movement.  Cool your grow area and put a fan on it if you can. If you can wash as many bugs off in a safe place before you kill them.
That is if you want to try to save your grow.  If you don't see webbing that is a good sign.
This is a Spinosad product which is organic and safe for pets.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BWY3O...SIN=B002BP12LI&adid=0FYYR29P4ZPQZW29B0QQ&th=1
I am sure others here can direct you to stronger stuff.
Don't mess around with these.  Go nuclear.

SNS-209 and SNS 217 are good preventative measures.  I am not sure if they work well on an active population of spider mites
https://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Natur...s=sns+217&qid=1562704991&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-3
https://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Natur...s=sns+217&qid=1562705045&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-3

I wish you all the best.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’ve had good results using doctor zymes. I found a discount for it if you want to try to use the discount(code is *BRM25).*

I tried a bunch of different treatments. SNS, mighty wash, some nasty chemicals too. I’m the end doctor Zymes seemed to work best for me or it could be that the last of my spider mites has built up an immunity to everything else and this just did in the survivors. Good luck.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2019)

still in veg you could lightly powerwash the undersides of the leaves and be free of what looks like a spider mite infestation---nice if you can figure out how to flip the plant upside down and spray it out doors---in addition to the plants you need to treat the room---spider mites travel in the breeze and will move around---figure out how they are getting in the room---are they hitching a ride on you coming in from outdoors or do you have unfiltered fresh air intake


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jul 10, 2019)

Lightly powerwash? I don't like the sounds of a powerwasher anywhere near my babies.
Personally I use a 5 gallon backpack with water, Dawn dish soap and hot pepper oil and GENTLY spray the plants from top to bottom making sure I get every millimeter of every leaf and stem on every plant.
Do this every 3 days, most people say for 3 rounds, I go 4 and then give them a gentle foliar wash with plain spring water (from a private spring, the water is perfect) on the same schedule of every 3 days unless it rains, of course.
The biggest mistake people make is thinking they can get rid of spider mites or most pests, for that matter, in one treatment. It takes at least 3 treatments 3 days apart to kill them and keep them gone.
If one egg or one adult survives you will have to do it all over again as spider mites and a lot of other little nasties are asexual and don"t need to breed.
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 10, 2019)

yes---lightly powerwash with a garden hose---i'll see if i can find and post up a pic---let me try to explain before i do---i had 1 gal pots---cut a round hole in the plastic top from a coffee can---used it as a collar around the stalk of the plant to hold the soil---when it's flipped up side down the coffee can lid held the soil in the pot---i then set it up side down in a cut down metal tomato cage which rested in the middle of 2 large cans making it waist level---so what you end up with is an up side down plant sitting on an inverted tomato cage with the coffee lid holding in the soil with 1 free hand to hold the leaf in place and the other to lightly powerwash the mites, and eggs off the entire plant---1 and done washing worked for my entire crop---of course i have used many chemicals like avid, sm90, blah blah blah and nothing was more ecofriendly and as my diy spider mite plant washing station


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

orangesunshine said:


> yes---lightly powerwash with a garden hose---i'll see if i can find and post up a pic---let me try to explain before i do---i had 1 gal pots---cut a round hole in the plastic top from a coffee can---used it as a collar around the stalk of the plant to hold the soil---when it's flipped up side down the coffee can lid held the soil in the pot---i then set it up side down in a cut down metal tomato cage which rested in the middle of 2 large cans making it waist level---so what you end up with is an up side down plant sitting on an inverted tomato cage with the coffee lid holding in the soil with 1 free hand to hold the leaf in place and the other to lightly powerwash the mites, and eggs off the entire plant---1 and done washing worked for my entire crop---of course i have used many chemicals like avid, sm90, blah blah blah and nothing was more ecofriendly and as my diy spider mite plant washing station



Pretty Damn Smart!!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 16, 2019)

ha ha and thanks SK---sorry i couldn't find the pics of the diy spidermite power washing station---but i think you got the picture---another cool feature was it was all set up above a drain on a patio making for a great waterslide for the mites and no flooding---60 plants took the best part of the day---it was pretty hot od and not as tedious as one might think---biggest issue was keeping the doobs dry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2019)

I have found that it is actually is quite hard to totally eradicate spider mites, so don't *****-foot around.  I would get something serious, like Dr. Zymes or SNS 209 and not mess around with things like pepper spray or neem oil.  You might even want to get 2 different types of treatment as spider mites seem to be able to develop immunity to products quite fast.  As JG said, you must do the treatment more than once--at least 3 or 4 times so you get newly hatched eggs.  Orange, I like your idea, but would certainly advise more than 1 treatment.  If you get all the mites and eggs off in one go, you are an extremely lucky person.


----------



## Del (Jul 17, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have found that it is actually is quite hard to totally eradicate spider mites, so don't *****-foot around.  I would get something serious, like Dr. Zymes or SNS 209 and not mess around with things like pepper spray or neem oil.  You might even want to get 2 different types of treatment as spider mites seem to be able to develop immunity to products quite fast.  As JG said, you must do the treatment more than once--at least 3 or 4 times so you get newly hatched eggs.  Orange, I like your idea, but would certainly advise more than 1 treatment.  If you get all the mites and eggs off in one go, you are an extremely lucky person.


With them being so much trouble to get rid of, do most folks just start over after a good cleaning of their grow space?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 17, 2019)

1 and done thg---i was very meticulous with the powerwash---spinning the plant all 4 sides---used 1 hand to spray and the other as a backstop to hold each individual leaf---no spot was missed and the plants were only about 3' tall---guess i got lucky lol


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 19, 2019)

Congrats! Deep breath! 

Giving that TLC!!! She'll treat ya right


----------

